# Here are looks i designed using  blank MAC face charts



## CharlieMUA (Aug 5, 2011)

starting with a blank face chart for black women


----------



## nuvit (Aug 12, 2011)

Good job !!!!!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 12, 2011)

I really love the first and the fourth look! Amazing job!!


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 16, 2011)

This may be a really dumb question but how do you do that?


----------



## VickieG (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow!! These are amazing. What a fabulous talent you have!! I love the bright green/glitter eyes.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 19, 2011)

These are sooo sick!  Fantastic Job!


----------



## CharlieMUA (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks heaps Y'all...I save colour swatches of the products I like and then do them in photoshop, am not really big on wasting good product on paper lol
  	am just about to post my other ones....hopefully you like


----------



## CharlieMUA (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## CharlieMUA (Sep 24, 2011)

[h=1]

Here is a blank male face chart I designed to accompany the standard M.A.C lady face...[/h] [h=3]and just as a bonus here is a look I designed for the festive season[/h]


----------

